# To Answer a Few Questions



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 20, 2008)

To Answer a Few Questions « Backwoods Presbyterian


----------



## YXU (Oct 20, 2008)

I believe many postmillenialists believe that the millennium didn't start at AD 70 or the first advent but is yet future. - Regarding one of those answers


----------

